# ADM William H. McRaven, Lecture on Leadership



## RippedHalo (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## RippedHalo (Apr 27, 2013)

This lecture was presented to the Cadets at the United States Naval Academy, therefore it is oriented more towards Navy and Marine Officer development, but I think that the principles he discusses are applicable to most any military leadership position.


----------

